# Fromm news! FYI



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I feed Zoey the large breed puppy but she's only 15 weeks. She does great on it.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't feed puppy food at all ever I am feeding Natalie and always have fed her large breed adult .....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm iffy on puppy foods. Some say to keep it on for an 'x' number of weeks, while I fed mine for the first YEAR. HUGE mistake. 

If it were me, I'd just feed regular food...and not the puppy food or large breed for an extended period of time. But, that's just me!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I might do 1 bag of puppy if I had an 8 week old, but then I would transition to the adult formula. Since your dog is 9 months old, I'd go straight to the adult. That's just my opinion, but it is what I'd do!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

By nine months old, you should be transitioning to Large Breed Adult. The person answering the phone (or Facebook) at Fromm may well have no education or experience in dog feeding, despite where she works. (No offence to her, but she may just be a customer service person). 

Do you have specific concerns about calcium and phosphorous?


----------



## Portia18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't have specific concerns about calcium and phos except just not giving my dog high levels in regards to hip and growth issues. I just think it concerns me that the company itself suggests not using adult food for a golden puppy. How do you know it's safe for a growing puppy to have all life stage food or do you have experience over the years with your previous pets?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My vet recommends all life stages formulas after 12 weeks of age for most breeds/ dogs.

He has goldens himself


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Kind of off-topic, but do any of you guys give different formulas of food to your dogs? I feed her the Fromm Four-star, and would like a little variety for her. I can give her duck and chicken, without any problems, correct? Or, at least give her her cup of duck in morning and chicken at night?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Kind of off-topic, but do any of you guys give different formulas of food to your dogs? I feed her the Fromm Four-star, and would like a little variety for her. I can give her duck and chicken, without any problems, correct? Or, at least give her her cup of duck in morning and chicken at night?


Mine all eat Chicken a la Veg. I keeping thinking of mixing it up a little to Game bird or even Surf n' Turf or the Duck & Sweet potato but then I chicken out once I get to the store. If it ain't broke why fix it right?

The company says you can change with each meal. I know people that do. They will feed Chicken in AM and Beef in PM.

Feed what works best for you and your dog


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Mine all eat Chicken a la Veg. I keeping thinking of mixing it up a little to Game bird or even Surf n' Turf or the Duck & Sweet potato but then I chicken out once I get to the store. If it ain't broke why fix it right?
> 
> The company says you can change with each meal. I know people that do. They will feed Chicken in AM and Beef in PM.
> 
> Feed what works best for you and your dog


You can feed the 4 Star line varieties with no problem, IF your dogs can handle it. But I would be very careful flip-flopping between grain inclusive and grain free. I personally would stick to one type or the other if I was going to mix up the proteins.  But that is just me. 

As for the company recommending Large breed puppy--well, they sell it--and it is supposedly formulated for pups, so I feel sure that is why they are going to recommend that based on the info they have. I have found their customer service to be top notch, but I would take my vets recommendation on which type of food to give over the company's, personally.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wagners Mom said:


> You can feed the 4 Star line varieties with no problem, IF your dogs can handle it. But I would be very careful flip-flopping between grain inclusive and grain free. I personally would stick to one type or the other if I was going to mix up the proteins.  But that is just me.
> 
> As for the company recommending Large breed puppy--well, they sell it--and it is supposedly formulated for pups, so I feel sure that is why they are going to recommend that based on the info they have. I have found their customer service to be top notch, but I would take my vets recommendation on which type of food to give over the company's, personally.


If I ever do go through with it I would leave them on the grain free one for several months. But to date I have stuck with just the Chicken a la Veg.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't feed the grain-free of Fromm, I can trust knowing that my food comes from the US. So, with that...i think I may buy some bags of each different food. Just to keep it interesting. She is on the Whitefish and Potato, but she smells a little fishy sometimes.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Mine all eat Chicken a la Veg. I keeping thinking of mixing it up a little to Game bird or even Surf n' Turf or the Duck & Sweet potato but then I chicken out once I get to the store. If it ain't broke why fix it right?
> 
> The company says you can change with each meal. I know people that do. They will feed Chicken in AM and Beef in PM.
> 
> Feed what works best for you and your dog


Of course the company says you can change each meal because financially the company is better off. They know those people will buy food in smaller bags at a much higher price. It is all a game with some companies. The silly names, puppy food, large breed foods, small breed foods, just a game. Fromm makes a safe food but the company's marketing is out of control. I don't think the grandmother would approve.

The paranoia about growth issues has all been created by the food companies to make money. The calcium levels that have been vaguely shown to influence joint development are 3%. Does anyone even know a food with that much calcium? The few studies that have been done are clouded by dogs that are overweight. 

Any breeder will tell you that the vast majority of adult orthopedic problems are 1) genetic, 2) from injuries as a puppy, 3) fat dogs and 4) dogs neutered too early . You see these problems more in Goldens and Labradors as well as some other breeds because G & L's are overbred, popular with families and first time dog owners and fat. These folks don't realize a puppy shouldn't be jogging or playing fetch on a wide open field, they don't know how to evaluate a breeder and will neuter a dog at 6 months.

There is no reason to use any product labelled "puppy" or "large breed" or both on any dog. This is called "cradle to grave" marketing.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> Any breeder will tell you that the vast majority of adult orthopedic problems are 1) genetic, 2) from injuries as a puppy, 3) fat dogs and 4) dogs neutered too early.


WCF, I knew about the first 3 problems.Could you say a little more about pre-mature neutering? I don't know when Rocky was neutered but I am guessing it was done at 7-8 weeks at the pet store. I hope it was later than that but I don't have all of his vet records.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

WasChampionFan said:


> Of course the company says you can change each meal because financially the company is better off. They know those people will buy food in smaller bags at a much higher price.


Where I buy my Fromm, the smaller bags are priced the same unit/lb as the big ones. So, really no financial gain for them if I would buy a smaller bag, which I don't as I don't want to make several trips there a month!


----------



## rudee (Jun 14, 2010)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I'm iffy on puppy foods. Some say to keep it on for an 'x' number of weeks, while I fed mine for the first YEAR. HUGE mistake.
> 
> If it were me, I'd just feed regular food...and not the puppy food or large breed for an extended period of time. But, that's just me!



I am in the same boat as Portia and have a samples of the Fromm Gold Adult, LBP and the 4 star Chicken ala Veg. I was leaning toward the LBP because of a couple recommendations also, so I was wondering why did you feel it was a huge mistake to keep yours on puppy food for the year? Too big too fast or....? 
Anyone else please chime in on as to why not, all the LBP foods I looked at say can be fed to 24 months?? So confused.
I already messed up following the breeders directions. It said "if you do not like XXXXX food, you can switch to any adult food at the 5 month mark." I was going to stick with they brand she gave us for a while and it said feed until 12 months. So I took it as if you are not on this puppy food after the 5 month mark, that you should be on an adult food.:doh: this was on my fridge for the first few months and I did not get that she wanted them ALL on adult food at 5 months until recently when I was rereading for the info she had about protein. Again:doh:


----------



## Portia18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok Portia transitioned great on the Fromm pork and applesauce. She loves it! That's not saying much being that she enjoys grass, wood chair legs or vacuum lint lol.
Her poops are firm not too big and less poops a day! Yippee! Fromm did say that although their 4 star line is made to change weekly daily etc. for a puppy they recommend not switching the diff favors only because before they are a year, their stomachs can be more sensitive to change. Loving the fromm, too soon to tell if her skin is less flaky. I'll keep you posted. Thanks everyone for your informative, helpful and kind replies! Much appreciated!


----------

